# how much of a sand of crush corl



## angelsdice159 (Jul 2, 2011)

i have a 125g . How much live sand should i put in ...thanks for any advise


----------



## ILuvFish (Apr 23, 2011)

For sand I wouldn't put any more than enough to cover the bottom and about 25mm (1 inch) thick.


----------



## angelsdice159 (Jul 2, 2011)

thanks for that. What about for crush corl. ? Here is some more info on my tank. Its a 125g i have a over flow box wit 2 1" tube /reefmaster filtration system/return pump rio 3700,.3420 lph


----------



## angelsdice159 (Jul 2, 2011)

thanks for that. What about for crush corl. ? Here is some more info on my tank. Its a 125g i have a over flow box wit 2 1" tube /reefmaster filtration system/return pump rio 3700,.3420 lph ..and 112.50 lbs of live rock


----------



## ILuvFish (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm not completely sure about crushed coral. I actually use it in my sump.
As for using it as a substrate, I really couldn't tell you I'm sorry. I have however, seen some tanks where it is used and it seems to be around an inch deep(thick). These as I recall are planted tanks...


----------

